# Windows 7 Kopiervorgang vieler kleiner Dateien extrem langsam!



## nur (17. Oktober 2009)

ich habe das original win7 prof. systembuilder seit 16.10.09 auf meinem pc installiert. leider gibt es massive probs (ca. 30 kb/s meist weniger) beim kopieren vieler (z.b. 1000 wmf-dateien um 70 kb groß) vom usb-stick. andere dateien die paar mb haben sind im nu vom usb-stick kopiert?! habt ihr ähnliches auch beobachtet?? woran kann es liegen?? bitte um antwort.


----------



## Kadauz (17. Oktober 2009)

Da ist ganz normale. Die Transferrate verringert sich ungemein, sobald viele kleine Dateien kopiert werden. Das hat den Grund, dass für jede einzelne Datei einzelne Einträge auf dem Dateisystem angelegt werden. Da hat der Controller ordenetlich zu tun.
Also, mach dir keine Gedanken drüber...


----------



## nur (17. Oktober 2009)

aber normal nenn ich das nicht,wenn ich ca. 1gb daten mit über 15 stunden kopieren soll?!?


----------



## midnight (17. Oktober 2009)

Geht es denn mit einem anderen OS schneller? Viele winzig kleine Dateien haben eben wesentlich mehr "Overhead" als andere. Ja ich weiß, der Begriff passt nicht ganz, beschreibt aber das selbe.

so far


----------



## mr_sleeve (17. Oktober 2009)

is das en usb 2.0 anschluss?


----------



## klefreak (18. Oktober 2009)

ich hab auch schon ähnliches festgestellt, jedoch auch unter vista,... scheint ein Problem der USB Schnittstelle zu sein. (hab Dateien von einer Handyspeicherkarte kopiert,... und den Ordner am Pc von einer auf eine andere HDD zu schieben war kein Problem, nur über den Cardreader auf und von der Speicherkarte gabs Probleme (jedoch nicht ganz so krass wie bei dir)


----------



## SnakeByte (19. Oktober 2009)

Chipsatztreiber aktuell ? Stick USB2.0 fähig ?

Einige MBs haben auch leider einen lahmen USB-Controller, da kann man nur das MB wechseln oder einen separaten USB-Controller kaufen.

Am OS liegt das nur bedingt. Wenn man die Dateindiziernung abschaltet könnte man sicher bei vielen kleinen Dateien noch etwas Leistung rausholen.


----------



## midnight (19. Oktober 2009)

Was hat die Dateiindizierung mit Kopiervorgängen am Hut? Die werden doch beim kopieren nicht nochmal indiziert.
Bei Vista oder 7 die Indizierung (und damit einen wichtigen Bestandteil der Windowssuche) abzuschalten wäre so, als würdest du bei einem Auto den Turbolader abschalten um Sprit zu sparen. Hinterher wunderst du dich dann, warum Leistung fehlt.
Bei sehr vielen Dateien hast du nunmal unheimlich viel overhead. Das lässt sich leider nicht umgehen, außer du fasst die vielen kleinen Dateien in einem großen Archiv zusammen.

so far


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

Liegt sicher am USB Stick. Der verbaute Controller ist in der Regel noch schlechter als die schlechten Chips.


----------



## kühlprofi (1. Dezember 2010)

schon bisschen alt der Fred aber ich hätte einfach die Dateien auf dem USB gezipt, dann das Zip-file kopiert..


----------

